# super moon, the day after!!



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

went to some of our usual spots on the Galveston bay system. Caught my first ever triple tail today. we ended the day with 38 trout, 1 flattie, 1 triple tail and abunch of larger croaker and whiting!!! we used 3 quarts for 4 people. it was an excellent day!!! now getting ready to eat some tt tonight. :bluefish:


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

"they were in a feeding frenzy"


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

I went again today and this bite was awesome!!! we used 2 quarts of live shrimp for 3 people. ended the day with 30 trout, 5 flounder, 2 nice sized mangrove snappers and 1 red fish. the bite is really starting to turn on good!!!


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

trout up to 24 inches and flounder up to 18 1/2inches.


----------

